# 3 day trip on the Lady D



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

This was my first time to the oil rigs and it was an awesome experience! We left the dock around 9 saturday night headed to the rigs. We fished the Petronius, Ram Powell, Marlin and the beer can chunking and trolling early in the morning until about 8am all 3 mornings, trolled open water the first day picking up my first bill fish on sunday, a pretty white marlin and would troll and chunk the rigs again in the afternoons. I also caught my first triple digit yellowfin trolling open water on monday. Trolling a weed line Monday we picked up a few dolphin and also had a blue pick up one of the baits but spit the hook unfortunately. On the way back in yesterday we picked up a nice limit of snapper for everyone and made it back to the dock by 1pm. Cant. Casey and his deck hands were awesome and did everything they could to put us on fish! Overall it was an incredible trip and one ill surely never forget!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW!!!! Hoe big is that boat you're on? it looks HUGE Great Catch, what was the water like out there? Dirty, Clear, Green?


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Jim I believe the lady d is a 62ft resmondo


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like a good trip.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang what a fine trip....congrats on your achievements on the trip!!!! Good eating and good time with friends!!! Fortunate trip!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very Nice !


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

B-Rod said:


> Jim I believe the lady d is a 62ft resmondo


lol that's kind of like going fishing in my house....  I've never went fishing like that... If any ever has a empty slot...... lol


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

I have fished a number of times on the Lady D and Casey and his crew never disappoint. They work hard to put you on fish and usually do. Congrats on a great trip.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

You're gonna need a bigger freezer...


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome trip, if you need an extra let me know!!!!!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cape Horn 24, Congrats on your Triple Digit YFT and White. You are correct Lady D is a 62' Resmondo - Tight Lines


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Just WOW! Congrats on a great trip. I wouldn't know what to do with a fish that big.


----------

